# any of you guys snowboard by yourself?



## latemp

i'm looking into gettin a season pass a the nearest resort (a couple hours away), but of course you only get the benefit of goin during the week and on the non peak seasons full week. my schedule would allow me to go durin the week, but it'd be by myself, cuz of my friends schedules. yall think it would be worth it? any of you guys ride by yourself? is it still fun? lol


----------



## sedition

I often do. There are other threads on this topic. Use the search option.


----------



## Guest

I've done it a couple times and it's still fun. Not as much fun as going with a huge group of friends of course, but still worth it. Besides, just because your friends aren't coming with you doesn't mean you can't meet some new people on the mountain and plan to ride with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Sometimes I like it better. I throw on my IPOD and do my own thing and go where I want to go. I have no problem being by myself in general though.


----------



## Guest

i like going with a group, but sometimes alone is way more fun. you just go and go, no waiting for the sand baggers in the back


----------



## Vlaze

I do when going to a local mountain to work on park skills. Seeing any decent sized VT, NH, ME mountain is 4 hours and more away for me, I preferred to be grouped for that. Something about sharing experiences that is always fun, not the quantity of your runs but the quality. Always is easier when you make an ass of yourself with a fall to laugh about it with a bud around than by yourself as well


----------



## Guest

and when you're alone you go cougar hunting..


----------



## NYCboarder

i go by myself.. as said above its not as fun as with a group.. but when you go alone you have time to try new things.. and practice anything you want b.c you dont have to worry about a group to stick with


----------



## SFshredder

I might do it a few times next semester depending on how my schedule for classes works out. I hate dealing with the lines on the weekends so I might go durng the week if possible.


----------



## Guest

SFshredder said:


> I might do it a few times next semester depending on how my schedule for classes works out. I hate dealing with the lines on the weekends so I might go durng the week if possible.


im just about finished with work for the season so i sit on my ass playing video games and snowboarding all winter i go whenever i can, weekdays preferably, its nice when the cord stays for more than the first 2 runs :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana

I've been by myself and I hate it. Seriously, I was miserable and bored. I already felt like crap because my parents bought me season tickets that I only got to use twice because the season was garbage, so I decided to go alone and it was lame. Maybe it's just me, though. If my wife can't come, I don't bother going.


----------



## Vlaze

Flick Montana said:


> I've been by myself and I hate it. Seriously, I was miserable and bored. I already felt like crap because my parents bought me season tickets that I only got to use twice because the season was garbage, so I decided to go alone and it was lame. Maybe it's just me, though. If my wife can't come, I don't bother going.


Tell ya what, share some of that season pass love and if I can find any good flight deals under 100 I'll be game


----------



## Flick Montana

:laugh: Unfortunately, it was a season pass when I lived back in Indy. It wouldn't be worth the flight, trust me.


----------



## Vlaze

Flick Montana said:


> :laugh: Unfortunately, it was a season pass when I lived back in Indy. It wouldn't be worth the flight, trust me.


Oh Indy? Hell no it wouldn't be, not unless it was summer then I'd look for a World of Outlaws sprint car race nearby and kashing!


----------



## YanTheMan

I have to say that riding alone is fun because of the freedom. I like company though - company that can keep up. 
When you're with friends it doesn't take as long to build wicked backcountry jumps.


----------



## Guest

I've never gone alone before. The nearest mountain is only 2 hours away so maybe i'll do that a few times this season if friends can't go or are lazy.


----------



## Guest

going by yourself isn't so bad.Ddefinitely bring an ipod tho, the lift can get kinda awkward if you get stuck next to some poser who wants to chat your ear off about his 5150 boots or something ridiculous...


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> I often do. There are other threads on this topic. Use the search option.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

JackD said:


> going by yourself isn't so bad.Ddefinitely bring an ipod tho, the lift can get kinda awkward if you get stuck next to some poser who wants to chat your ear off about his 5150 boots or something ridiculous...


just pretend that you can't speak english or any laguage he speaks= works always


----------



## Guest

I've found that coughing uncontrollably, and then saying "At least there's no blood this time" usually works.


----------



## Guest

Twix said:


> I've found that coughing uncontrollably, and then saying "At least there's no blood this time" usually works.


thats a good one , a keaper in my arsenal of getting people to shut up.
also spittin works , first gorgeling your throut and than a nasty green spit. works everytime


----------



## latemp

Snowolf said:


> I ride solo all the time. Riding with friends is a treat for me. I really enjoy solo riding with the ipod and the freedome to do anything I want. I even do backcountry solo which is`nt generally recomended but between having time off mid week and friends who are too lazy to hike the BC, my only other choice would be to not go. Screw that, I`m going! I do tend to ride much more conservatively in the BC when solo for obvious reasons and I really enjoy it. I often see wildlife that I would never get to see with a group of shouting comrades..:laugh:


so how far do you drive to go? me i would have to drive about 2 and 1/2 hours. i'm a real noob (only been twice). just got my board in the off season for this coming season. the reason i'm considern goin alone is because i want to go constantly and get my skills up. i know my friends, and i'd be lucky if i could get them to go once a month. all the great possible trips out there, i wanna be ready for them. i would hate to go to somewhere like aspen being a freakin noob....plus i'm just hooked


----------



## SnowHound

I ride alone quite a bit and enjoy it. I don't mond riding with one other or maybe two other people but I find if I'm in a group in can get a little irritating. Especially when you have to waif for people or have people complaining around you.

Maybe I'm just impatient. Anyway, I think riding alone can be a very peaceful experience as it allows me to fully concentrate on what I'm doing.


----------



## Flick Montana

When I went alone I kept getting on the lift next to little kids. I happen to have some very flashy boots and I guess kids like loud prints so they would always start talking to me about the stuff they want, like I'm friggin Santa Claus or something. I don't know how to shut little kids up, I think I'd get an award if I did. If I get next to a chatty adult, I suppose I could say something like, "Have you found Jesus?" or "Ever kill a man? No reason, just curious." If all that fails, you could just stare at them and touch yourself until they become uncomfortable and jump off.


----------



## RidePowder

I found the best way is to go wearing a face mask in colder weather and say something like "sorry, my english not good". or yo dude I saw you eat it before and I laughed my ass off


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> When I went alone I kept getting on the lift next to little kids. I happen to have some very flashy boots and I guess kids like loud prints so they would always start talking to me about the stuff they want, like I'm friggin Santa Claus or something. I don't know how to shut little kids up, I think I'd get an award if I did. If I get next to a chatty adult, I suppose I could say something like, "Have you found Jesus?" or "Ever kill a man? No reason, just curious." If all that fails, you could just stare at them and touch yourself until they become uncomfortable and jump off.


:laugh:

Maybe I've just been lucky but I haven't sat next to any weird/annoying people who I don't mind talking to. It actually seemed more awkward to not say something so it wasn't just silence the whole time. :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana

If someone starts talking to me and I'm not in the mood to chat, I just think, "What would the Stig do?"

So I cross my arms and stare at the silently.


----------



## arsenic0

desklamp said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Maybe I've just been lucky but I haven't sat next to any weird/annoying people who I don't mind talking to. It actually seemed more awkward to not say something so it wasn't just silence the whole time. :dunno:


Plus if your lucky you get a solo female on your lift ...I met this Euro hotty that was on vacation one time that was just learning...unfortunately while she may have been legal where she came from she probably wasn't while here in the US lol..oh well...

I actually prefer riding solo honestly, especially as i was learning last year. All my friends can already snowboard and go up and down the mountain fine, i dont want them waiting around for me trying to get down the mountain. Its more relaxing by myself honestly...i do go down with them more now though that i can get down the hill without falling


----------



## Flick Montana

Sounds like most boarders are lone wolfs. Maybe it was just that the hills I used to go on were crap, but without a friend or my wife, I don't enjoy it as much.


----------



## Flick Montana

Actually, to express how much I really don't like going alone (and to make you think I'm slightly nuts) I've prepared a little something to show you what snowboarding alone is like for me. *ahem*

To me, snowboarding alone is like that headache you get when you eat something cold too fast.

To me, snowboarding alone is like finding out you have a message on your machine and getting excited, only to find out that it says, "...if you'd like to make a call please hang up and try again..."

To me, snowboarding alone is like coming home after a few days away and finding a newspaper in your driveway that's been there in the rain and turned into mush and you have to pick it up.

To me, snowboarding alone is like pushing down on the garbage in your trash can to make more room and then something nasty and unidentifiable squirts up and gets all over your arm.

To me, snowboarding alone is like eating at a restaurant and biting down on a bacon bit that seems just a little too hard to be a bacon bit and you spit it out and it looks suspiciously like a toenail.

To me, snowboarding alone is like sitting in a public bathroom and then someone turns the light out.

To me, snowboarding alone is like taking a bite out of a sandwich you just made and then noticing the turkey is green, but you've already swallowed.

To me, snowboarding alone is like finding yourself absent-mindedly fingering a wet swab of gum under a movie theater seat.

To me, snowboarding alone is like having to dig through the dirty laundry at your parents house for a pair of underwear and accidentally grabbing your dad's.

To me, snowboarding alone is like waking up in the morning and having those rock-hard boogers in your nose and you dig one out, but you're too lazy to sit up and do it so it falls in your mouth.

That concludes my show. Thank you.


----------



## stuntmanmike

wow tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Flick Montana

I like to bring a little flair to the boards sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## Biggs

Flick Montana said:


> To me, snowboarding alone is like waking up in the morning and having those rock-hard boogers in your nose and you dig one out, but you're too lazy to sit up and do it so it falls in your mouth.


I think I just puked a little


----------



## Phr34k

LOL @ Flick. 

anywho, i've never gone snowboarding alone, seeing as the closest resort to where i live is about a three hour car drive. i'm a bit interested in trying it out sometime though, but maybe for a few hours rather than an entire day. i imagine it'd get a bit lonely sometimes.


----------



## Guest

I like going alone. But there isn't really a drive time when you're local. And since I know so many other people that ride all the time, I always run into someone I know on the first couple of runs, so I always have the option of riding with someone for a run or two then part ways. Granted, I often go with friends and we stay together for the most part, but those days usually involve a fair amount of time spent in the bars and or attending safety meetings.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> If someone starts talking to me and I'm not in the mood to chat, I just think, "What would the Stig do?"
> 
> So I cross my arms and stare at the silently.


mmh , never considered being ice cold like "the stig" on a mountain...


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> To me, snowboarding alone is like pushing down on the garbage in your trash can to make more room and then something nasty and unidentifiable squirts up and gets all over your arm.


Wait until you have a kid and this happens with the diaper pail.


----------



## Penguin

I've never gone alone, but will probably do so this season.


----------



## Guest

i usually only go with 1 or 2 people


----------



## Guest

i live way to far away to go alone but i think it would be nice to not have to wait/keep up with other people all day.


----------



## Guest

Just went up alone yesterday actually, got some good runs in with some good music
i think its perfectly fine to go alone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Ever go snowboarding alone?*

Is it a good idea for me to ever go snowboarding on my own? I have a seasons pass at Blue Mountain this year, as well as a good discount at a local resort, but I don't always have people to go with. Has anyone ever gone alone? If so, what's it like?


----------



## Guest

I never have. I know people who do, but i think its boring as hell. If i did, I would just try to meet people there on lifts etc to do some runs with


----------



## Guest

i'll be going occasionally by my self this year.. but i'm mostly hanging in the park so i'll just be working on improving tricks so it won't get boring.. not sure about just freeriding.


----------



## bakesale

Yep all the time, none of my friends ride and I have a hard time making friends with other snowboarders so i just ride alone. Its not that bad, you just load up your iPod with good shit and really concentrate on what you are doing and not what your friends are doing. You can go wherever you want and dont have to listen to people complain about how theyd rather be in the park and you can get more runs in when you dont have to wait for the sandbaggers.


----------



## kri$han

cloudburst said:


> Is it a good idea for me to ever go snowboarding on my own? I have a seasons pass at Blue Mountain this year, as well as a good discount at a local resort, but I don't always have people to go with. Has anyone ever gone alone? If so, what's it like?


I go solo ALL the time... in fact, I prefer it.

One thing I absolutely hate about riding with other people is standing at the top of the lift and saying: "ok, so uhh.... where'd ya guys wanna go?"... depends on who you are and how you roll, i guess...

Solo: go where you want, do what you want, go at your pace, BUT no one to laugh/joke with, a little less fun, and when you pull off that sick trick, no one to tell you how dope it looked 

With People: the opposite... tons of fun (usually), someone to ride with & talk with, but you can't always go at your own pace, and often you get less runs in.

Lunch time sucks when your solo, though.


----------



## Vlaze

kri$han said:


> I go solo ALL the time... in fact, I prefer it.
> 
> One thing I absolutely hate about riding with other people is standing at the top of the lift and saying: "ok, so uhh.... where'd ya guys wanna go?"... depends on who you are and how you roll, i guess...
> 
> Solo: go where you want, do what you want, go at your pace, BUT no one to laugh/joke with, a little less fun, and when you pull off that sick trick, no one to tell you how dope it looked


Or when you do a wipeout or they do and no one to laugh with you to keep the pride intact 



kri$han said:


> With People: the opposite... tons of fun (usually), someone to ride with & talk with, but you can't always go at your own pace, and often you get less runs in.


Quality vs quantity there



kri$han said:


> Lunch time sucks when your solo, though.


Well it makes it easier to find a seat in the pub on the mountain that is usually jammed, but no fun drinking alone


----------



## Guest

im glad this topic was brought up because I was just thinking about it. I will be moving soon to SLC, my first time living out of florida and I really want to get into boarding but dont know ANYONE there to go with so I imagine ill be going alone, atleast until I meet others into boarding


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism

Yeah, there's not a thing wrong with riding alone...just as long as you're not alone-alone, right? I wouldn't recommend that you try something new or go off the beaten-path when you're alone. That's just asking for trouble. But when I'm keeping to groomers, I ride alone no sweat. It's nice to get your schred on with some fun music and not have to worry about what your friends are up to and just take in the clean air and gorgeous views.


----------



## Guest

The whole reason I joined rider forums/groups was to find other people to hit the parks with. Ever since my surgery, I prefer to ride with other people. It makes me push myself and I feel more comfortable.

Unfortunately, most of the people in the groups I ride with don't ride park, so I split up with them after we get to the mountain and ride solo. But, even riding solo is better than being stuck on the bunny hill all day.:laugh:


----------



## rjattack19

i only wish that i lived close enough that i could just go ride any day i want. if i did i would ride alone all the time no problem. i like being to my self every now and again. i go fishing by my self sometimes, i golf by my self on occasion. it gives you time to just unwind and take a step out of "reality"


----------



## Guest

I think going alone would be fine after I learn but I would like to learn with someone else wheather there better or just learning too.. it challenges me to better myself. Once I know how to ride though I can see going alone.. I also joined this forum hoping to find someone to start riding with once I get there. Ill be within 30-45 minutes I assume from most of the resorts


----------



## Triple8Sol

The seasons I've had my own 4wd, I've thought about it. Never went through with it since I know I'll more fun riding with friends. Prob the worst part would be a 2hr drive each way by yourself, too.


----------



## Guest

I usually drive up to the mountain with family but once I'm actually on the slopes, I'm alone. I like it this way since if I get bored, I always have the choice to meet up with my family (if I want to stick to the bunny hill hahaha).


----------



## Guest

ive yet to go alone but sometimes when i go with a group we drive separate they leave early to head home and im usually the last to go. then ive ridden alone and i gotta say it can be relaxing. its nice to just go and do your thing alone.


----------



## Guest

I was just wondering the same question cause i got my first season pass few days ago, and not many of my friends love going snowboarding. Didn't know many people would go alone, so i was worried it would be wierd if i go alone. Now, i think i'll be alone most of this season. Or anyone wanna keep me company ? camelback,PA. beginner though, this is my second year. (i only hate the driving part, 1 hour from parsippany NJ to there if no traffic :/ short trip but still tiring)


----------



## Guest

Find new friends.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Books on tape (CD) my friend...
> 
> Makes the miles go by without notice...:thumbsup:


I like comedy CDs to make the time go by. Thing's are great when you're laughing up the hill.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> I guess its a mindset thing. Hell, I have backpacked in really remote sections of the Grand Canyon on multi day trips solo and never saw a sign of another living person and thought it was awesome....:laugh: I have always been very comfortable being totally alone whether it is snowboarding, hiking, rafting, camping, driving. Backpacking solo in Denali National Park in Alaska among the Grizzlies was a bit spooky at first, but in bear country I do pack a .44 Magnum; it`s all the company I really need...:laugh:
> 
> One thing that helps and you guys who aren't too sure about driving 2 or 3 hours to ride solo might consider it. Books on CD! Right now I am really into the Deathlands series by James Axler on Graphic Audio CD`s. Each book is like 7 or 8 hours and comes with a complete cast of characters and sound effects. Really makes the miles go by. When I drove long haul tractor trailer, I got into these things. You can buy them, rent them or check them out from libraries for the drive.
> 
> Once you at the resort, being alone does not have to mean being lonely. Just be a bit of an extrovert and talk to people. I have gone completely alone and yet riden with a lot of people; even if it`s just one or two runs. People at resorts are there to have fun and generally you find people at their best in this environment; don`t be shy, you will be surprised at how much interaction you get when you are there alone.


word. i have an hour and a half drive to the local hill and i'm all about audiobooks and podcasts. 

and i agree, most people are pretty friendly and talkative if you ask em how it's going when you first get on the lift.


----------



## Guest

Ive done both about 50/50. today was my first day on stevens pass and I was mostly alone, asked a few people if I could ride with them occasionally, but no friends.

this entire question(IMO) can only be answered by another... are you the type that enjoys situations while being alone at all? 

Im 19, I have my own house, I live alone. I love it. 

but riding alone or with friends is pretty much on the same level for me. 
the only thing im really wanting this season is to meet some boarders that are really ahead of my riding who i can attempt to ride/follow with

all my friends are on the same level, im a little ahead of them. and im dying for some inspiration, some people I can ride with on the next level and see how they do things that i would like to progress to at this point. specially since this season im the only one I know going up to stevens.

most of the kids ide like to ride with tend to be super cocky and hard to ask. im a pretty humble person haha. 

so I guess I do want people to ride with, just not in the sense of, alone or not alone. 

snowolf is the man!!


----------



## Guest

Lynch[425] said:


> the only thing im really wanting this season is to meet some boarders that are really ahead of my riding who i can attempt to ride/follow with
> 
> all my friends are on the same level, im a little ahead of them. and im dying for some inspiration, some people I can ride with on the next level and see how they do things that i would like to progress to at this point.


That's the reason I've been looking for other riders to hit the mountain with.
BEing able to save money by sharing travel and lodging costs is a nice bonus too.


----------



## Guest

yeah dude!


----------



## Phenix_Rider

Ride alone? All the time. I don't stop to BS or drink at the lodge. I go to the slope to snowboard. Usually if I take anyone else, I end up waiting for them- not fun :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

I usually go snowboarding alone... there never seems to be anyone else who wants to go, and when people say they'll go they usually flake out a few days before the trip. It doesn't make much of a difference... when I go with people, we usually end up going our own separate ways after a few runs anyway.


----------



## Phenix_Rider

Oh yeah- forgot to mention- I don't have 2-4 hours to the slope. Closer to 1/2 hour :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

usually never. most of em say. 'o i don't want o get hurt during hockey season' its retarded


----------



## Guest

Seedy J said:


> I usually go snowboarding alone... there never seems to be anyone else who wants to go, and when people say they'll go they usually flake out a few days before the trip. It doesn't make much of a difference... when I go with people, we usually end up going our own separate ways after a few runs anyway.


My friends flaked on me the night before going boarding. I was irritated, but I still had a great time going alone.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Snowolf said:


> Books on tape (CD) my friend...
> 
> Makes the miles go by without notice...:thumbsup:


I dunno. I'm into cars and motorcycles, so I like the track and the twisties. Long stretches of open road are boring and put me to sleep. Even music, talk radio, audiobooks etc... just wouldn't cut it. I like rollin' with the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I always go up with friends but once we are at the resort i'm off doing my own thing, mostly because they dont ride park. I still have a blast.


----------



## MadBomber53045

i love going by myself, i usually end up losing my friends and waiting for them anyways so going alone just lets me lap the hill i go to that much more.


----------



## Guest

I have tried both and even with a group I found myself doing it alone coz the rest of the peeps were at the cafeteria gossiping :doh:


----------



## HouseMuzik

after a short time doing this i've found i actually kind of like being by myself.. allows ya to do waht you want without worrying sabout what somebody else is doing.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I mostly go by myself...love it...Like meeting people up there too...but the freedom of riding alone..
Unless igo up with my family....ride-wait-ride-wait-help-ride-decide...ride...
you know right?


----------



## Random Hero

Variety is the spice of life! I love going with friends and I love going alone. Just gotta change it up now and then.

I've got probably five different groups of friends that I can hit up the mountain with. Each group has different abilities and styles. This is good cause I usually just let my friends lead the way and try to improve my riding by trying things that they do that I may not be able to. I find riding with different people just helps make me a more complete rider.

On days I go alone I just love to blast the Ipod and tear it up down the mountain. I prefer going out of bounds to find powder most of the time, and when your alone it makes it easier to dodge ski patrol!. Keep in mind I'm on the east coast though so there really isn't much powder to be had most of the time.


----------



## Guest

omg dude i love going by myself i'll just leave my friends so i can go down the mountain by myself because i can turn up my music as loud as i want without them getting mad at me


----------



## Zee

I used to, not so much anymore. However, if it is a powder day, and no one else wants to go, I'll still head out.


----------



## Guest

i prefer riding with other boarders, the worse part is when you are sitting on the lift waiting to get to the top of the mountain... if nobody sits with you, it can be a long lonely ride... thats the worse part for me... 

other than that... i enjoy going down the mountain by myself... just crank on some tunes and not have to worry about anyone else...

if given the choice i'd always ride with others... however riding alone is also fun.


----------



## MadBomber53045

mikeym said:


> i prefer riding with other boarders, the worse part is when you are sitting on the lift waiting to get to the top of the mountain... _*if nobody sits with you, it can be a long lonely ride*_... thats the worse part for me...
> 
> other than that... i enjoy going down the mountain by myself... just crank on some tunes and not have to worry about anyone else...
> 
> if given the choice i'd always ride with others... however riding alone is also fun.


that's exactly why i take my ipod with me. music going down is obviously a great thing but music going up is way underrated.


----------



## Guest

^^^^^Love your Avatar.



I used to travel with a friend, but this is the first season that I will by myself. I have a trip planned to Utah in March and well we will see how it goes.


But I do have to say, that the best runs I ever had, were the ones that I did by myself


----------



## Guest

Simply^Ride said:


> ^^^^^Love your Avatar.
> But I do have to say, that the best runs I ever had, were the ones that I did by myself


i can't agree more.

i've gone with my friends a few times this season and while fun since they push me to try new things, it does get a bit less relaxing and more tedious... coming from a guy whose friends are better riders that is. they always wanted to do double blacks and kept egging me to go faster and it was a chore keeping up. i'm not that bad at riding but as much as i like bombing down runs, i also like to enjoy the few powder days we get.

the couple times i went alone, i rode any run i wanted. i rode through the trees and found a nice secret little jibbing spot the instructors put up with bamboo poles and fallen trees in knee-deep powder. THAT was amazing. hit the obstacles and it came to a small jump into a drop off back into the groomed runs. figure i'll tell my friends about it if they're nice enough to let me keep my pace.


----------



## Guest

FireflyChikky said:


> usually never. most of em say. 'o i don't want o get hurt during hockey season' its retarded



fuck dude one of my friends says the exact same thing.. pisses me off so much... 

I am 50/50. I sometimes head up with one or two friends and sometimes i go up alone. Doesn't really matter... I mean riding with friends is more fun because you can joke around and stuff, but if you are really looking to improve your riding and buckle down in the park going alone is where its at... most of my friends dont ride park like I do, so I always find myself stuck on groomers if i want to roll with them. Going by myself I head straight to the park for the entire day.

the thing that pisses me off most though is when you have solid plans to go riding with couple friends and they flake out on you at the last moment.


----------



## Guest

I pretty much ride alone exclusively. My buddies that ride all live out west. When we do get together it's awesome, cause they push me hard (essentially, they've been riding since they could walk so I haul ass to keep up). Other than that I like being out there alone. I just zone out all day, listen to tunes (alot of times, I'm screaming along... I'm sure more than a few people I've blasted past wailing 3 Inches of Blood must think I'm a nutcase) and ride as hard and fast as possible. Basically, there are no restrictions on you whatsoever if you spend the day by yourself... ride where and how you want, eat when you want, leave when you want. 'Tis good. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Not many friends want to make the 3 hour trek to where I ride and plus I dont really know any hardcore boarders near me. I'm usually up alone but I often ty to make friends on the mountain to ride with


----------



## Guest

i ride alone pretty often. i like riding with friends though also. i was by myself the first time i tried becuase i couln't get any of my broke friends to go with me. when i do get friends to go it usually involves more drinking than riding. stuffing beers into all the pockets i can find. fun stuff. i do plan on taking the girlfriend this year. she's never been on a snowboard though, so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Guest

i too have mostly broke friends, or ones that would rather buy a wii game then a lift ticket....but i am slowly turning them...

So yea i ride alone every single time i have gone execpt for once. the one time with someone was with our winemaker who is a very advanced skier, and we went through trees, hit less traveled spots, found excellent hidden powder..etc etc. I'd say i progressed immensly due to basically being 'pushed'.

I love going alone (because its what im used too), but i feel that to progress greatly i'd need to ride with others more advanced and be pushed a little...


----------



## Guest

I usually ride alone too, but having company is nice sometimes. But I do progress more when I ride with someone, because I am pushing myself more so than when I am on my own.


----------



## Guest

I went out at night with one of my friends. It was great because he's been doing it so much longer than me, and is way better than me. So I really felt pushed when I was with him.


----------



## Guest

yeah i started boarding last year and it sucks because my friends have been doing it for years so i feel like im holding them back a lot so im going up at least 2 times a week this year with my ipod and am going to practice, i actually enjoy riding by myself i get into the zone, dont have to wait for any1 and dont have to takke my headphones off when ppl try to talk to me


----------



## Dano

*+1*

I work shift work that allows me many weekdays off from time to time. The majority of the guys I work with have kids they look after or second jobs, and my non-work buddies can't get away from their jobs or school. 

But on days where they've had fresh pow, I've got nothing to do, and there's no lineups because it's a tuesday, Hell Yeah. I'll fire up the ipod and go riding by myself. It's a lot more fun to ride with a crew but a day on your own is still better than a day on your own and at home.


----------



## freshy

The only time I dont like riding alone is when I am with people who can keep up to me, or when I have to push my self to keep up with someone else.
Otherwise I am always looking for my partner which sucks when they go one way I go another and I wait mid hill somewhere while there waiting for me at the bottom.

But I dont mind driving up alone and riding alone or smoking pot alone for that matter.


----------



## Guest

*Bring the crew, But solo aint so bad..*

Like everyone else i enjoy riding solo sometimes, blasting your ipod and speeding down the mountain without stopping to think about where to go, what to do and who's missing makes for one hell of a sweet ride.

I've met a lot of mellow little kids while on the lift and vice versa asking "is snowboarding fun?". i don't mine the drive since the mountain is only an 1hr 1/2 away, but books on tape would of helped on my 3hr trip..:laugh:



kri$han said:


> Lunch time sucks when your solo, though.


x2 Mr lonely starts playing in my head everytime


----------



## Guest

I'll probably be going by myself a good bit this year, due to my freinds' schedules and money and whatnot. I don't really mind being by myself in general, so no big deal for me. Plus, I hopefully I can work on stuff on my own.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Only one other friend got the season pass this time unfortunetly, but I look forward to going solo too... like its been mentioned its always a good time to progress


----------



## Guest

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Only one other friend got the season pass this time unfortunetly, but I look forward to going solo too... like its been mentioned its always a good time to progress


haha your from richmond hill....im from thornhill we should go together LOL


----------



## maf05r6

I usually go by myself. Most of my friends are to busy playing xbox or doing other things rather than getting out and having fun. Every once in a while I will go with a skier friend but its all good.


----------



## Leo

I have only been snowboarding alone one time. I really enjoyed it too. I would more than love to do it again sometime. It's just that I have so many people to snowboard with and I will always choose to snowboard with friends over solo. Friends help each other progress. Even if they are less skilled than you, they help you. Partially because you are inclined to show off a bit so you take your bag of tricks out lol. Another reason is that they don't yet understand the pains of some failed maneuvers so they are always wanting you to hit that jump or weave in and out of this line.

If you have a friend that is more skilled, that is the best. Motivation and advice are the key words here.

The one major thing I hate about going solo... the lounge. It gets awfully lonely when you need to take a lunch break


----------



## SPAZ

i hit up the local bump naturally by myself. as long as you have your ipod handy its all good


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

faridk89 said:


> haha your from richmond hill....im from thornhill we should go together LOL


haha what do you know this forum is useful after all :laugh:
what do you think, another two weeks before we get some proper snow? :/


----------



## Guest

InfiniteEclipse said:


> haha what do you know this forum is useful after all :laugh:
> what do you think, another two weeks before we get some proper snow? :/


i kno right, as soon as it stops raining after it snows we should be fine lol, you been up to blue yet? hows the snow?


----------



## jr05

If my friends are busy and I want to go to the mountain I will. Nothing wrong with skiing/boarding alone. I wouldn't advise doing BC/outbounds stuff though.

also



> and when you're alone you go cougar hunting..


mmmmm Arctic Cougar....


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

faridk89 said:


> i kno right, as soon as it stops raining after it snows we should be fine lol, you been up to blue yet? hows the snow?


Not yet, last I checked they had only 4 runs... Probably less now with this rain


----------



## Halborr

Maybe I'm weird but I actually feel like I progress more when I ride alone. It's the same thing with me and skateboarding. Instead of feeling like my buddies are pushing me, I feel like I'm rushed and I can't just take my time and relax and think about what I'm gonna try. I always ride best when I'm mellow (not THAT kind of mellow... natural highs FTW!)


----------



## coffeenirvana

I enjoy riding by myself from time to time, get some good tunes going on the old ipod and do what I want, when I want. This of course coming from a father and husband who generally rides with his wife and 6 year old son, so yes, I feel I need the break from time to time and get it out of the system.


----------



## bravo_castle

I ride solo about 80% of the time.
It's fun to ride with others & be social. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
But the solo days are when I'm able make the most progress.

Infact last week I drove down to Wolfcreek solo, & this week I'll make a solo trip to Monarch.


----------



## Guest

last year which was my first year i only went boarding 4 times because people where always changing plans blah blah, so this year i decided imma go by myself at least 3-4 times a month to progress pretty pumped actually


----------



## Glade Ripper

90% of my riding is alone but that will probably be changing a little. Got a couple of friends into the sport now and also I will be riding at Lab with the infamous mpd so maybe I will be able to follow him around a little


----------



## Birk

I like small groups, 4 at the most! enough to stoke each other, but still few enough to get as little downtime as possible.
Still, its fun riding alone sometimes. boost the music to 11 and shred


----------



## FoShizzle

hell man, i go like everyday alone. i'll invite some friends, but they all (sorry to say) suxxxzors at snowboarding, so they dont really enjoy it. but i eventually find someone at the slopes (its a local ski hill, so its pretty easy to find peeps).

but still man, boarding alone is fun. you can do anything you want, ANYTHINGG!!!, without worrying about anyone else


----------



## linvillegorge

I have a core group of friends I ride with, but I still go it alone about half the time. The primary reason is that my riding buddies have been riding for years where as I just picked up the sport last year. They're just leagues above me. So, I get out there on my own to play catch up. I like it because instead of trying to keep up with them (they wait when need be, but I bust my ass as hard as I can because I don't want to be a drag), I can really focus on improving my technique and progressing as a rider when I'm alone.


----------



## Zee

We're all a bunch of loners lol. I hardly ride alone anymore, if no one else goes, I'll take my boy.


----------



## Guest

linvillegorge said:


> I have a core group of friends I ride with, but I still go it alone about half the time. The primary reason is that my riding buddies have been riding for years where as I just picked up the sport last year. They're just leagues above me. So, I get out there on my own to play catch up. I like it because instead of trying to keep up with them (they wait when need be, but I bust my ass as hard as I can because I don't want to be a drag), I can really focus on improving my technique and progressing as a rider when I'm alone.


yeah i feel the same way, last year was a drag since all my friends go crazy fast down the hill and i feel like i dont have time to practice carving it really pissed me off...im going wensday by myself should be fun with my ipod 



Zee said:


> We're all a bunch of loners lol. I hardly ride alone anymore, if no one else goes, I'll take my boy.


and yeah i thought of doing it and felt like a moron, googled it this came up (i brought the thread up from the dead haha) i felt like i was some kind of wierdo but i guess not!


----------



## sook

Only a couple of people I know hit the park as much as I do so I'm alone for most of the day usually. I just went freeriding yesterday at Snow Summit with a couple of people and it was a nice change of pace. I got to work on my toe slip alot so I could see how my girlfriend was progressing.


----------



## jimster716

I was at Bear Mtn. today alone. Last Friday I was at Mt. High alone. I'm cool with riding alone trying to figure shit out. Ate a cheeseburger by myself at lunch, didn't feel lonely or anything...just watched other riders coming down. Hell, if I got paid to ride alone as a job I'd do it. I have a season pass and I'm going to ride the shit out of it, friends or no friends.

It's not like total communication isolation either...inevitably you ride with another person or two on the lift and people are always a bit more happy talkative cuz it's about riding.


----------



## Guest

For the guys that go alone, how far generally are the ski resorts you ride at?


----------



## arsenic0

Mines about 2 hours each way with minimal traffic...

Wake up, get out of town by 6:30-7 to avoid early morning traffic...make it up to the hill around 8:30ish, get all geared up and to the lifts by the time the lifts open at 9...

shred until 1:30-2pm and leave before the crowd does at 3:30-4 when day operations close...

Not getting there early and leaving early can add another hour to your drive easy...i'd stay till 4 but then i'd be hitting town at 5 right as rush hour traffic hits and it would probably take me 4 hours to get home.


----------



## Nugggster

Im rollin out solo tommorrow. Better to ride alone than be at home wishing you were up on the mtn riding. 

btw, forecast = winter storm warning, 8-12 w/ locally higher amounts expected. for VA, thats gnar :thumbsup: :cheeky4: Wintergreen tommorrow in VA come ride!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

yea mine is 2 hours also. Was thinking about maybe heading up there this weekend solo. Never gone solo before though.


----------



## MattyB4g63

I ride the local hill solo for anything 4 hours or more away I usually try to go with a few people.


----------



## kswissreject

I love the way riding solo allows you to clear your mind. That's one of the biggest reasons I love to go alone, along with being able to do whatever I want, with my own schedule. Though riding with friends is great, and allows you guys to split costs, if I have the choice, 7/10 times I'll go alone. Have a few big trips planned this year, and only one is with other people.


----------

